# Poly bag size vs Poly Mailer size



## JonBo83 (Nov 15, 2010)

My clothing line is about to launch soon and i would like to put our shirts which sizes range from small to 3xl into polybags. What size poly bag should i use, If i use a 2 mil fold lock poly bag. And my second question is how much larger should the poly mailer be compared to the protective poly bag?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

9X12 or 10X13. The mailer can be the same size or one size up.


----------



## JonBo83 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks. I just ordered colored poly mailer and it came as 12x15 so i can use any size poly bag. again thanks.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

splathead said:


> 9X12 or 10X13. The mailer can be the same size or one size up.


My bags are 10x13... I'm thinking of ordering a mailer that is also 10x13... (it's the largest in this particular mailer).... do you think that this will not work because the clear plastic bag is also 10x13?


My goal is to be able to ship 2 T's in this 10x13 mailer.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I just got into the poly bags and mailers as well started with samples of 9x12 and 10x13 
I ended up buying 1000 9x12 in the bags and 1000 grey mailers
Also a cool tip that is pretty cheap, I got 100 bumper stickers and I slap on on the back
1-Great Advertisement but also 2-makes a second seal for the flap


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

GN said:


> My bags are 10x13... I'm thinking of ordering a mailer that is also 10x13... (it's the largest in this particular mailer).... do you think that this will not work because the clear plastic bag is also 10x13?
> 
> 
> My goal is to be able to ship 2 T's in this 10x13 mailer.


Yes, you can make it work.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

9x12 will fit in a 9x12 mailer and 10x13 will fit in a 10x13 mailer No problem they are shirts very easy to move around


----------

